# Wire mesh for toaster



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have 2 of these super camp toasters where a single slice of bread lies horizontally on a support above wire mesh – the mesh absorbs the heat of the hob and radiates it to the bread.

I must have a hot spot on the gas ring cos both toasters have developed a hole in the mesh at the same place.

I’ve tried to find replacement wire (yes, I know they’re not expensive, but I refuse to join the throw-away society!) without success.

I’ve tried big hardware shop, small hardware shop, plumbers’ supplier, gas canister/fire supplier all to no avail.

Anyone any ideas? The wire is about 8 threads to the inch.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

What about trying the garden centre? Maybe they will have something in the fencing range that will fit the bill.

Chris & Tilly.

:? :?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Front of an old Super Ser or a bit of an old fire guard maybe. Why not call into your local dump type depot (can't remember what they are called) and see what is lying around, Alan.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

You've probably spent more money on petrol, wandering around trying to find wire mesh, than the cost of a new toaster thingy. They're about four quid on eBay!


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Use the mesh off a (used) BBQ


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*wire mesh for toaster forum*

hi,

had the same problem,bought 2 flat splatter guards from the pound shop,and cut one of them up to go on toasters,still left with small one for my pan. £1 pound outlay,2 jobs.sorted......

mags


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the good ideas!

And, Hobbyfan - I'm still a Scot at heart so I only did these enquiries along with something else!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

JWW said:


> Thanks for all the good ideas!
> 
> And, Hobbyfan - I'm still a Scot at heart so I only did these enquiries along with something else!!


In that case get a roll of wire and knit your slf a new toaster :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't use fencing products or any other non-food materials they may for instance be galvanised.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the size of the mesh is important to stop flame getting through. I also think that a mesh not designed stand the heat generated by being directly exposed to flames may melt and mess your cooker up, Alan.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

As already suggested,the disposable BBQ mesh .
I have a couple in my garage,you are welcome to them .
Collection only :lol: :lol: :lol: 
As HF said ,it would be cheaper to buy a new one

Les


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I just can't believe this thread is for real. 8O 

tony


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Tony,is it not for real!! :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Les


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> I just can't believe this thread is for real. 8O
> tony


To be fair he hasn't wasted money driving around and he has been looking for this during his other trips to the scrapyards trying to find a second-hand screw-cap for a tyre valve and a nearly-new rubber for a windscreen wiper! :lol:

He is Scottish of course. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm off out for the night now. Probably just as well! :wink:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Jezport said:


> In that case get a roll of wire and knit your slf a new toaster :lol:


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I like the spatterguard suggestion. We have gone through 2 of these toasters, and I resent having to buy a new one if they can be fixed easily. I haven't yet subscribed to the throw-away society, and probably never will


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got some mesh from Bethel and Rhodes in Keighley a while back, as it was tiny off cuts it was free, yes FREE and worked a treat...
.

Bethel & Rhodes


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Sallytrafic, Erneboy and Kev'n'Liz for the safety and general info. info.



GEMMY said:


> I just can't believe this thread is for real. 8O
> 
> tony





Hobbyfan said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't believe this thread is for real. 8O
> ...


Tony and Hobbyfan - it's probably this life-long trait that allowed me to buy a motorhome at all!!

And he's a she 

Bagshanty - thanks for the support!

By the way, I did actually get a couple of toasters from Black's (only £3 each!) but still on the lookout for mesh as I'm sure they'll need repaired too.


----------



## dazarooney (Dec 6, 2010)

How about from here:

http://www.perforated-wire-mesh.com/woven-wire-mesh.asp

http://www.perforated-wire-mesh.com/welded-wire-mesh.asp


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If you remember your Chemistry and Physics lessons at school. A gauze mat was used on a tripod above a bunsen burner (Pre H&S) to rest the glass flask upon.
And in Physics the gas flame burnt above a peice of gauze with a different colour,I think that was right.
Maybe that type of gauze is what you want.
But at £4 for a replacement,why bother?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just found this one, others on there around the same price.

http://tinyurl.com/folding-mesh-toaster

Mandy


----------

